# Quất liền 5 cái mẫu tủ ướp rượu vang đẹp 2001



## Dung Thủy (10/8/21)

Quất liền 5 cái mẫu tủ ướp rượu vang đẹp 2001
+5 mẫu tủ ướp rượu vang đẹp nhất hiện nay
1. Tủ ướp rượu vang Brandt CB377V
Mục Lục [Ẩn]
•    1. Tủ ướp rượu vang Brandt CB377V
•    2. Tủ ướp rượu Kadeka KS140TL
•    3. Tủ ướp rượu Malloca MWC180BG
•    4. Tủ ướp rượu vang Alaska JC-28S tủ ướp rượu vang cho nhà hàng
•    5. Tủ ướp rượu Kadeka KS194TL/TR
Tủ ướp rượu vang Brandt CB377V mang vẻ đẹp của sự sang trọng tinh tế đang được rất nhiều nhà hàng , khách sản sự tủ ướp rượu loại nhỏ chuộng.





•    Bộ điều nhiệt an toàn kép với đèn cảnh báo
•    Giá đựng bằng gỗ chống mục
•    Màn hình hiển thị nhiệt độ
•    Ðèn LED chiếu sáng bên trong
•    Kích thước tủ rượu: (Cao x Rộng x Sâu cm): 176,8 x 59,5 x 57
>> Xem thêm: Cách bảo quản rượu vang trắng đúng cách
2. Tủ ướp rượu Kadeka KS140TL
Tủ ướp rượi Kadeka KS140TL được thiết kế đặt biệt và tỉ mỉ với các tính năng tiên tiến đảm bảo rượu vang luôn được cất giữ ở điều kiện tốt nhất.

•    11 kệ trưng bày vang cỗ điển (Bằng sáng chế) và 2 giá đỡ
•    Mở cửa bên Trái.
•    Bộ lọc than hoạt tính, bộ nhớ nhiệt độ, quạt và khoá.
•    Kích thước tủ ướp rượu đẹp Kadeka KS140TL: 655mm (R) x 1835mm (C) x 680mm (S)
•    Đầu tiên tại Singapore, Tủ ướp rượu vang Kadeka  dòng cao cấp SIGNATURE được ứng dụng công nghệ inverter cho hoạt động êm ái khi máy nén chạy ở tốc độ chậm và liên tục điều chỉnh để có nhiệt độ ổn định nhất.
•    Không gian kệ rộng hơn cho phép bạn có thể lưu trữ được 11 chai champagne một cách thoải mái. Thiết kế kim loại vững chắc giúp kệ có thể chịu được trọng lượng nhiều hơn và tránh làm xươc các nhãn chai rượu.
3. Tủ ướp rượu Malloca MWC180BG
Tủ ướp rượu Malloca MWC180BG là loại tủ bảo quản cao cấp với sức chứa lên đến 154 chai cùng thiết kế độc đáo.

•    Tủ ướp rượu Malloca âm tủ/ độc lập
•    Sức chứa 154 chai
•     Hệ thốngbảo quản rượu vang điều khiển cảm ứng
•    Hệ thống bảo quản rượu vang giảm rung lắc
•    Cửa kính 3 lớp chống tia UV


----------

